# Bobo's on the beach



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Found some Bonita east of Portifino this morning. They stayed out of range most of the time. They hit the beach pretty good about 8:30.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Another one


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

Anything else out there? Thing bout going tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

All we fished for was bobos. I called the pier and they said they caught a few pompano.


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## MikeHarp (Jan 12, 2012)

what did you take them on? Nice fish btw!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

MikeHarp said:


> what did you take them on? Nice fish btw!


Look for the birds diving. Cast under them with a solid white hex head jig and reel as fast as you can.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sure he's hooked for life. And a VS fan! Thanks for the short but sweet report.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Saw diving birds when I arrived at the beach west of Chicken Bone. By the time I set up, they were gone. Never saw any bobos after that.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

get ur line wet said:


> Saw diving birds when I arrived at the beach west of Chicken Bone. By the time I set up, they were gone. Never saw any bobos after that.


We went again this morning. The fish stayed offshore. Didn't catch any.


----------

